# Aldrich Pond



## sam.baer (Jan 6, 2012)

Haven't been there maybe 2-3 years.
Does anybody fish this pond for bass anymore? Just got a kayak and its not too far from me so i figured I would give it a shot.
I guess my question would be, with how hot it has been lately, is it even worth a shot?


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

It's been rough out there lately. The weed growth has been stunted for some reason and the clarity is terrible. Idk if odnr put something in there to hinder the weed growth or what, but it's been like chocolate milk and not producing very well this year for me. Yes, there are still fish in there, but without being able to work the weed lines, finding them is a bit of a chore.


----------



## sam.baer (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah I found that out this morning.
I remember fishing it years back and the clarity was great.
Only had one bite the few hours i was there.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yep, used to be crystal clear with lots of weeds, which is how I liked it. Used to have a lot of luck throwing Texas rigged plastics along the weed lines and hollow bodied frogs in the evenings over the mat. Something's gotta give...


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

I haven't fished it in a few of years, definitely an early spring lake then. It used to be really weed choked in late spring. I did not find any areas over 5-6 ft.deep. Real shame, that would make a great kayak spot.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Not to hi-jack your thread, but is this pond man made? I used to live in Oak Harbor and I always wondered if it was worth checking out.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Man made. Used the dirt for the overpass on the turnpike.


----------



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

i live pretty close to there..... dont wast your time. did you know the whole thing is about 3 foot deep all around really it is....


----------

